# White slime (coat?) hanging off fins?



## prdycool (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi all,

My betta has some fin loss, not sure if it's from bad water (had some issues while moving and couldn't change his water for a while) or from one of the decorations, which I found to be sharp after removing it for cleaning. I'm currently following the instructions for major fin rot found here: http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/fin-rot-101.html

The protocol says 2 tsp per gallon with 100% water change every day for 10 days. I've got him in a small 1/2 gallon bowl floating inside his tank to maintain temperature. I also add API stress coat + to dechlorinate. I'm 5 days in and today there is white stringy stuff hanging from his fins, which sounds like he's shedding his slime coat based on what I've read. The only suggestions seem to be to change water more frequently, but I'm already doing 100% every day. Could it be the extra coat from the stress coat +? Should I discontinue salt treatment for fin rot? He's acting alright but I don't want to injure him further.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

You are adding too much AQ salt (you are using aquarium salt and not table salt correct?). You should only add 1 teaspoon per gallon of water. 

However, I have found for fin rot that it is almost better to just keep his water warm and do daily 100% water changes. Although many people do use AQ salt for treatment.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

AQ salt encourages slime coat production. You're adding a lot, which is gonna make him produce a lot of slime. Unless he actually has hard-core fin rot, you don't need to treat him for it. Just keep his water warm and clean. Too much AQ salt is bad for freshwater fish.


----------

